# Golf grip help



## WWG (Apr 16, 2016)

I recently ordered some grips for my Ping G2 irons. They arrived, however the hole in the grip was only 12 mil, whereas the end of the clubs are 15 mil. I returned these, and then ordered some golf pride grips. Knowing the problem, I emailed the seller requesting advice. I was told to order the 0.6 grip. Again it is to small. The supplier also does a 6.2 size, but I don't know what this refers to. can anyone advise me ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 16, 2016)

Take them to your pro


----------



## shewy (Apr 16, 2016)

they are supposed to be smaller or they would slide off?
I've regripped G2'S and they are no different to any other club, standard ping grips or golf prides fit just fine.


----------



## delc (Apr 16, 2016)

WWG said:



			I recently ordered some grips for my Ping G2 irons. They arrived, however the hole in the grip was only 12 mil, whereas the end of the clubs are 15 mil. I returned these, and then ordered some golf pride grips. Knowing the problem, I emailed the seller requesting advice. I was told to order the 0.6 grip. Again it is to small. The supplier also does a 6.2 size, but I don't know what this refers to. can anyone advise me ?
		
Click to expand...

The shafts taper down, so the hole in the grip has to be smaller than the butt end of the shaft. You just have to stretch it over the butt end before you slide it down. Are you using the double sided tape and solvent method to fit them?


----------



## WWG (Apr 16, 2016)

shewy said:



			they are supposed to be smaller or they would slide off?
I've regripped G2'S and they are no different to any other club, standard ping grips or golf prides fit just fine.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, your wrong. By hook or by crook, they do not fit. Apparently there are 3 sizes, 0.58, 0.60 & 0.62. The regular size is 0.60. I just measured my existing Benross irons, and the shafts are about 5 mil less in circumference at the base of the grip. I also measured another G2 from a different set of irons, and they are the same as mine.


----------



## WWG (Apr 16, 2016)

delc said:



			The shafts taper down, so the hole in the grip has to be smaller than the butt end of the shaft. You just have to stretch it over the butt end before you slide it down. Are you using the double sided tape and solvent method to fit them?
		
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## shewy (Apr 16, 2016)

you live and learn, just saying they went on ok, golf pride tour velvet .6 butt diameters, must have gone on thin


----------



## WWG (Apr 16, 2016)

shewy said:



			you live and learn, just saying they went on ok, golf pride tour velvet .6 butt diameters, must have gone on thin
		
Click to expand...

I just had another go, because I thought I may have been doing something wrong. I even lubricated the grip and the shaft with solvent, but didn't put the tape on. Not in a million years will it go on. Do I take it that the 0.62 has a larger hole, and what exactly does 0.62 stand for ?


----------



## One Planer (Apr 16, 2016)

What shafts are in your G2 irons?

The Dynamic Gold shafts I have are a .60 diameter. I have no issue installing a .58 core grip on them.

Save me adding too many layers of tape to build them up.

.60 grip on a .60 shaft with 1 layer of tape is a standard install. 

.58 core on a .60 shaft is fractionally oversize.

If you can't get a standard install on, I'm leaning toward operator error.


----------



## WWG (Apr 16, 2016)

One Planer said:



			What shafts are in your G2 irons?

The Dynamic Gold shafts I have are a .60 diameter. I have no issue installing a .58 core grip on them.

Save me adding too many layers of tape to build them up.

.60 grip on a .60 shaft with 1 layer of tape is a standard install. 

.58 core on a .60 shaft is fractionally oversize.

If you can't get a standard install on, I'm leaning toward operator error.
		
Click to expand...


Please believe  me, not in a million years will these grips fit on these shafts. In answer to your question,  they are standard steel regular flex shafts, but like I said, they are considerably wider than my Benross irons they are replacing. I have checked the shaft size against another set of G2 irons, and they are exactly the same. So to get things straight, what grip is larger than a 0.60, a 0.58 or a 062 ?


----------



## delc (Apr 16, 2016)

WWG said:



			Please believe  me, not in a million years will these grips fit on these shafts. In answer to your question,  they are standard steel regular flex shafts, but like I said, they are considerably wider than my Benross irons they are replacing. I have checked the shaft size against another set of G2 irons, and they are exactly the same. So to get things straight, what grip is larger than a 0.60, a 0.58 or a 062 ?
		
Click to expand...

There is nothing larger than 0.62".  The only real difference between the different sizes is the thickness of the rubber, to compensate for slightly different sized shafts, so that you end up with a standard size grip if that is what you want. All combinations can be fitted. The secret of grip fitting is to use plenty of grip solvent to get everything well lubricated, so that the grip will slide on easily.


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 16, 2016)

Have you got any blockage in the hole at the bottom ?


----------



## shewy (Apr 16, 2016)

If they are standard shafts according to the web they have 0.600" butt diameter, that's a midge's dick bigger than 0.580" what grips did you buy out of interest?


----------



## shewy (Apr 16, 2016)

spongebob59 said:



			Have you got any blockage in the hole at the bottom ?
		
Click to expand...


I always block the hole at the bottom with a tee as it pushes the air out when sliding on the grip and it goes on easier


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 16, 2016)

Are you sure you're not trying to slide them on over the club head?.
They will fit, but they are not meant to be anything other than quite tight or else they wouldnt bite onto the tape. I do my own Ping irons, and they are no harder to do than any other iron.
Might I suggest that if you're unable to do it, to pay a man to do them for you.


----------



## WWG (Apr 16, 2016)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Are you sure you're not trying to slide them on over the club head?.
They will fit, but they are not meant to be anything other than quite tight or else they wouldnt bite onto the tape. I do my own Ping irons, and they are no harder to do than any other iron.
Might I suggest that if you're unable to do it, to pay a man to do them for you.
		
Click to expand...


Right. I have watched several clubs be re-gripped, and whilst it is normally a snug fit, this is like putting  a condom on a bus. They are golf Pride standard round 0.60 grips. I have attempted it several times, with and without tape, soaking both the grip and shaft in solvent. The inside of the grip measures 13 mil diameter, and the shaft 15 mil. Despite what some people may say, this is NOT a job for a pro, any more than it is hanging a picture on the wall. I have emailed the supplier informing them that I require the 0.62 grip.


----------



## WWG (Apr 16, 2016)

shewy said:



			If they are standard shafts according to the web they have 0.600" butt diameter, that's a midge's dick bigger than 0.580" what grips did you buy out of interest?
		
Click to expand...

Can you give me a link, as I have looked on the Ping site and found nothing.


----------



## shewy (Apr 16, 2016)

wasn't from ping but here you go
http://www.golfworks.com/images/art/Ping.pdf
It's not water activated grip tape you have is it?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 16, 2016)

WWG said:



			Right. I have watched several clubs be re-gripped, and whilst it is normally a snug fit, this is like putting  a condom on a bus. They are golf Pride standard round 0.60 grips. I have attempted it several times, with and without tape, soaking both the grip and shaft in solvent. The inside of the grip measures 13 mil diameter, and the shaft 15 mil. Despite what some people may say, this is NOT a job for a pro, any more than it is hanging a picture on the wall. I have emailed the supplier informing them that I require the 0.62 grip.
		
Click to expand...

 It may not be a job for a pro, but in all honesty it's not a job for you by the sound of it. A golf grip will easily stretch the 2 mill difference you state.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 16, 2016)

I've been doing it for 12 years without any problems


----------



## WWG (Apr 16, 2016)

shewy said:



			wasn't from ping but here you go
http://www.golfworks.com/images/art/Ping.pdf
It's not water activated grip tape you have is it?
		
Click to expand...

No. Even without tape, and lubricated, the grip doesn't even get close to sliding over the shaft. If I spend 5 minutes stretching the end of the grip, I can just about get half a centimeter of it over the shaft, and that's the best I can do. Some of the grips have obviously been replaced, so the correct size must be available. Like I have said in previous posts, I have watched grips be fitted, and they slide on quite easily


----------



## tsped83 (Apr 16, 2016)

I tried to regroup a putter once and struggled badly. Took it to the pro and he had it done in 20 seconds...


----------



## One Planer (Apr 16, 2016)

WWG said:



			No. Even without tape, and lubricated, the grip doesn't even get close to sliding over the shaft. If I spend 5 minutes stretching the end of the grip, I can just about get half a centimeter of it over the shaft, and that's the best I can do. Some of the grips have obviously been replaced, so the correct size must be available. Like I have said in previous posts, I have watched grips be fitted, and they slide on quite easily
		
Click to expand...

Have you brought kiddies/junior grips?


----------



## WWG (Apr 16, 2016)

One Planer said:



			Have you brought kiddies/junior grips?
		
Click to expand...

Golf pride round standard grip 0.60


----------



## One Planer (Apr 16, 2016)

WWG said:



			Golf pride round standard grip 0.60
		
Click to expand...

Then they *will *&#8203;fit.


----------



## DCB (Apr 16, 2016)

What are you using as a solvent ? and are you using enough of it on the tape and inside the new grip.  Just changed grips on two new hybrids this afternoon with no issues. Being stingy on the solvent is usually the reason for problems sliding on the new grip.


----------



## Lazkir (Apr 16, 2016)

This reminds me of my work (I repair appliances), Have had several customers over the years that try to buy and fit their own door seals. They swear blind they've been sold the wrong ones, and after several hours of frustration eventual ring me.
Five minutes later and it's all fitted and working.
There's a technique to these things, and some people just don't seem to get past that.


----------



## WWG (Apr 16, 2016)

One Planer said:



			Then they *will *&#8203;fit.
		
Click to expand...

Mate, I'm not even talking close. Like I said, it's like trying to a condom on a bus


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 16, 2016)

Might be a silly question but have you got your tape overlapping the top of the Shaft like the photo below..


If you have and you've got plenty of Solvent covering the inside of the grip and over the tape the grip should push on easily. 1mm Either side is nothing.


----------



## WWG (Apr 16, 2016)

DCB said:



			What are you using as a solvent ? and are you using enough of it on the tape and inside the new grip.  Just changed grips on two new hybrids this afternoon with no issues. Being stingy on the solvent is usually the reason for problems sliding on the new grip.
		
Click to expand...

Using nail varnish remover, but that really isn't the issue. We are not talking tight, or even close to fitting. The difference is enormous. I have absolutely soaked the shaft in solvent, both with and without tape, and it won't come close to fitting. Like I said, I have watched the process several times, and even watched a grip slide easily over two layers of tape. I have other clubs in my garage, and the grips on these Gt's is much wider, despite what the internet may say


----------



## One Planer (Apr 16, 2016)

WWG said:



			Mate, I'm not even talking close. Like I said, it's like trying to a condom on a bus
		
Click to expand...

Then you are doing it wrong. I'm not sure quite how, but you must be.

I changed my wedge grips 6 months ago to Golf Pride a Tour Velvet full cord. I even built the butt of the shaft up with 3 additional layers of tape, plus the grip tape making 4 layers in total.

I still had no issue getting the 0.60 core grip over that lot.

Take them to a local club builder or pro. They will have them on in no time


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 16, 2016)

Get some white spirit.

I believe most varnish removers are acetone based which will evapourate too quickly.


----------



## guest100718 (Apr 16, 2016)

or even non acetone.

Gets some white spirit. I have regripped my clubs many times. Some take a bit of effort to get over the butt, but always o on in the end


----------



## delc (Apr 16, 2016)

Two possible causes of your problems. Your 'new' grips might have been stored for a while and have perished and gone hard, or dodgy double sided tape. Buy some new grip tape from Gamola Golf or some similar reputable supplier, and use white spirit as your solvent, which should work every time.


----------



## DCB (Apr 16, 2016)

Got any white spirit in the house, give it a try.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 16, 2016)

WWG said:



			Using nail varnish remover, but that really isn't the issue. We are not talking tight, or even close to fitting. The difference is enormous. I have absolutely soaked the shaft in solvent, both with and without tape, and it won't come close to fitting. Like I said, I have watched the process several times, and even watched a grip slide easily over two layers of tape. I have other clubs in my garage, and the grips on these Gt's is much wider, despite what the internet may say
		
Click to expand...


Nail varnish remover is the issue. Either use the correct solvent, or white spirit (which is what I use) and they will go on.


----------



## Robster59 (Apr 17, 2016)

Nail varnish remover is absolutely the issue! It will be acetone and that will soften the rubber on the grips and make them even more difficult to pit on as the inside of the grips will now be sticky. In fact, I would go so far as to say you've ruined any grip on which you've used acetone. 
White spirit is better as it's an oily solvent and so actually aids the lubrication.


----------



## Tiger man (Apr 17, 2016)

Sorry to change the subject a bit here but about to do my grips for the first time. If the original wrapping is still ok can you just go back on it or always replace?


----------



## ruff-driver (Apr 17, 2016)

Tiger man said:



			Sorry to change the subject a bit here but about to do my grips for the first time. If the original wrapping is still ok can you just go back on it or always replace?
		
Click to expand...

I've always overlayed it, i use masking tape to build it up then double sided for the final layer.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 17, 2016)

Tiger man said:



			Sorry to change the subject a bit here but about to do my grips for the first time. If the original wrapping is still ok can you just go back on it or always replace?
		
Click to expand...


I always remove all the old tape, and if building layers I still use the grip tape to build the layers as well. But then I do buy the 2" wide 50m rolls


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 17, 2016)

Tiger man said:



			Sorry to change the subject a bit here but about to do my grips for the first time. If the original wrapping is still ok can you just go back on it or always replace?
		
Click to expand...

If you want your new grips to feel the same (thickness) as before then i would remove the old tape and replace it with new.

White spirit is the best solvent for re-gripping.

1. Put the tape on the club and remove the protective cover.
2. Block the hole at the top of the grip with your finger or use a tee-peg.
3. Fill the grip with white spirit (or solvent of your choice). This lubricates the inside of the grip.
4. Place the club over a receptacle with the butt end pointing downwards.
5. Pour the white spirit from inside the grip over the tape on the butt end of the club. Make sure that you catch the white spirit in the    receptacle so that you can re-use it later.
6. Align the grip the way you want it to face.
7. Slide the grip onto the shaft, but make sure that the small hole in the end of the grip is not covered as this lets the air out as the grip is pushed on.
8. Push the grip from the fat end if possible. Pulling it on can cause it to stretch which might give it a thinner feel once fitted.
9. Tweak the alignment of the grip to how you like it with the leading edge of the club and then leave to dry overnight.

Job done, enjoy your new grips and go win the medal.


----------



## WWG (Apr 17, 2016)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Nail varnish remover is the issue. Either use the correct solvent, or white spirit (which is what I use) and they will go on.
		
Click to expand...

Non acetone nail varnish remover is one of the recommended solvents. The fact is that even without the tape on and the shaft and the grip lubricated, it doesn't even get close to fitting. We aren't talking a small bit here, it's miles out


----------



## DCB (Apr 17, 2016)

WWG said:



			Non acetone nail varnish remover is one of the recommended solvents. The fact is that even without the tape on and the shaft and the grip lubricated, it doesn't even get close to fitting. We aren't talking a small bit here, it's miles out
		
Click to expand...

Humour us, give it a try with white spirit. The grip you have details 0.6 should have no problem going on to the shaft you have detailed. There has to be a basic error in what you are doing.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 17, 2016)

Any easy test, is the tape proper slippy when you put the polish remover on? By proper slippy I mean almost slimy feeling. I used nail polish remover recently to clean up some plastic and it was far from slippy, almost dry feeling like upvc cleaner.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 17, 2016)

Slightly OT but when you coach young kids in Scotland we are told to call the grip [as in this thread] the handle.
Makes a lot of sense.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 17, 2016)

srixon 1 said:



			If you want your new grips to feel the same (thickness) as before then i would remove the old tape and replace it with new.

White spirit is the best solvent for re-gripping.

1. Put the tape on the club and remove the protective cover.
2. Block the hole at the top of the grip with your finger or use a tee-peg.
3. Fill the grip with white spirit (or solvent of your choice). This lubricates the inside of the grip.
4.* Place the club over a receptacle with the butt end pointing downwards.
5. Pour the white spirit from inside the grip over the tape on the butt end of the club. Make sure that you catch the white spirit in the    receptacle so that you can re-use it later.*
6. Align the grip the way you want it to face.
7. Slide the grip onto the shaft, but make sure that the small hole in the end of the grip is not covered as this lets the air out as the grip is pushed on.
8. Push the grip from the fat end if possible. Pulling it on can cause it to stretch which might give it a thinner feel once fitted.
9. Tweak the alignment of the grip to how you like it with the leading edge of the club and then leave to dry overnight.

Job done, enjoy your new grips and go win the medal.
		
Click to expand...

An alternative to this is to pour the white spirit out of the grip back into the bottle then just put the taped up shaft into the bottle, less messy.
Also, mark on the shaft where the old grips were and line up the new grips to the mark. Then check the grip hasn't stretched by checking its length with another new grip. Finally check the pattern on the grip is straight not twisted.

When fitting new grips to adjustable heads, make sure you're happy with the head setting before fitting the grip.
Lastly the newly fitted club can be used after 2-3 hours if you're in a hurry but leave overnight if you can.

To the OP..........
A standard grip WILL fit on a standard shaft.
If you cant do it, either the grip or the shaft aren't standard or you're doing wrong.
I know what my money is on


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 17, 2016)

I always pour the white spirit from within the grip over the whole tape on the shaft, starting from the head end first.By also having the shaft at an angle the white spirit also runs down the tape to the butt, thus ensuring all the tape has been wetted by the white spirit. I find doing it this way makes it easier to slide the grip on as well as making sure there are no "dry patches" where the grip is detatched or not stuck to the shaft/tape.


----------



## WWG (Apr 17, 2016)

Right, this is for everyone who doubted me. I took the irons and the grips to my local golf pro, offering to pay her for the re-grip service. She has re-gripped a few of my clubs before. Bearing in mind these are G2 clubs, the listing says that 0.60 grips fit, and the golf pride grips have original labels stating they are indeed 0.60 grips. Within seconds she told me there was no way on earth these grips would fit these clubs. She then tried the stock lamkin grips, which didn't fit either. She didn't have any grips that were 0.62 in stock, so I have now ordered some.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 17, 2016)

WWG said:



			Right, this is for everyone who doubted me. I took the irons and the grips to my local golf pro, offering to pay her for the re-grip service. She has re-gripped a few of my clubs before. Bearing in mind these are G2 clubs, the listing says that 0.60 grips fit, and the golf pride grips have original labels stating they are indeed 0.60 grips. Within seconds she told me there was no way on earth these grips would fit these clubs. She then tried the stock lamkin grips, which didn't fit either. She didn't have any grips that were 0.62 in stock, so I have now ordered some.
		
Click to expand...

Good thread, would read again.


----------



## john0 (Apr 17, 2016)

bobmac said:



			I've been doing it for 12 years without any problems
		
Click to expand...

If your still not finished after 12 years then I would argue that you are having some problems. Would advise you take them to a pro


----------



## bobmac (Apr 17, 2016)

Not standard shafts then, most unusual. 
Glad you're getting it sorted out.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 17, 2016)

john0 said:



			If your still not finished after 12 years then I would argue that you are having some problems. Would advise you take them to a pro 

Click to expand...

I hope you like your day job


----------



## Ross61 (Apr 17, 2016)

Perhaps the clubs are fake


----------



## Jon321 (Apr 17, 2016)

Wow that's a couple of minutes I'll never get back. I've always regripped my own clubs and never had a problem. Must be some funky shafts.


----------



## WWG (Apr 17, 2016)

Ross61 said:



			Perhaps the clubs are fake
		
Click to expand...

That was my initial thought, however I measured the shaft width against a club from another set and they were the same. perhaps the grips are fake, who knows ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 17, 2016)

WWG said:



			That was my initial thought, however I measured the shaft width against a club from another set and they were the same. perhaps the grips are fake, who knows ?
		
Click to expand...

And the measurements were what ?

Mate plays with G2 and they have bog standard Golf Pride grips on them and fitted no problems. Have you taken them to your pro now


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 17, 2016)

WWG said:



			Right, this is for everyone who doubted me. I took the irons and the grips to my local golf pro, offering to pay her for the re-grip service. She has re-gripped a few of my clubs before. Bearing in mind these are G2 clubs, the listing says that 0.60 grips fit, and the golf pride grips have original labels stating they are indeed 0.60 grips. Within seconds she told me there was no way on earth these grips would fit these clubs. She then tried the stock lamkin grips, which didn't fit either. She didn't have any grips that were 0.62 in stock, so I have now ordered some.
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			And the measurements were what ?

Mate plays with G2 and they have bog standard Golf Pride grips on them and fitted no problems. Have you taken them to your pro now
		
Click to expand...


Get with the program LP


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 17, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Get with the program LP 

Click to expand...

Measurements of the clubs - still can't understand how regular shafts and regular size grips don't fit. Unless broom handles have been put on ?


----------



## One Planer (Apr 17, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Measurements of the clubs - still can't understand how regular shafts and regular size grips don't fit. Unless broom handles have been put on ?
		
Click to expand...

Neither do I Phil. 

You can get .58 core grips on .62 shafts with little to no issue.

The only real explanation is the grips are  for junior or kiddies clubs.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2016)

srixon 1 said:



			If you want your new grips to feel the same (thickness) as before then i would remove the old tape and replace it with new.

White spirit is the best solvent for re-gripping.

1. Put the tape on the club and remove the protective cover.
2. Block the hole at the top of the grip with your finger or use a tee-peg.
3. Fill the grip with white spirit (or solvent of your choice). This lubricates the inside of the grip.
4. Place the club over a receptacle with the butt end pointing downwards.
5. Pour the white spirit from inside the grip over the tape on the butt end of the club. Make sure that you catch the white spirit in the    receptacle so that you can re-use it later.
6. Align the grip the way you want it to face.
7. Slide the grip onto the shaft, but make sure that the small hole in the end of the grip is not covered as this lets the air out as the grip is pushed on.
8. Push the grip from the fat end if possible. Pulling it on can cause it to stretch which might give it a thinner feel once fitted.
9. Tweak the alignment of the grip to how you like it with the leading edge of the club and then leave to dry overnight.

Job done, enjoy your new grips and go win the medal.
		
Click to expand...

This. Plus loads of videos to help on youtube


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 17, 2016)

One Planer said:



			Neither do I Phil. 

You can get .58 core grips on .62 shafts with little to no issue.

The only real explanation is the grips are  for junior or kiddies clubs.
		
Click to expand...

Can only be that or scaffolding poles for shafts !


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 17, 2016)

WWG said:



			That was my initial thought, however I measured the shaft width against a club from another set and they were the same. perhaps the grips are fake, who knows ?
		
Click to expand...

So you have standard shafts and standard grips but you insist there is no way the grips will fit on the shafts. 

This thread has been hilarious  :rofl:


----------



## Tiger man (Apr 17, 2016)

srixon 1 said:



			If you want your new grips to feel the same (thickness) as before then i would remove the old tape and replace it with new.

White spirit is the best solvent for re-gripping.

1. Put the tape on the club and remove the protective cover.
2. Block the hole at the top of the grip with your finger or use a tee-peg.
3. Fill the grip with white spirit (or solvent of your choice). This lubricates the inside of the grip.
4. Place the club over a receptacle with the butt end pointing downwards.
5. Pour the white spirit from inside the grip over the tape on the butt end of the club. Make sure that you catch the white spirit in the    receptacle so that you can re-use it later.
6. Align the grip the way you want it to face.
7. Slide the grip onto the shaft, but make sure that the small hole in the end of the grip is not covered as this lets the air out as the grip is pushed on.
8. Push the grip from the fat end if possible. Pulling it on can cause it to stretch which might give it a thinner feel once fitted.
9. Tweak the alignment of the grip to how you like it with the leading edge of the club and then leave to dry overnight.

Job done, enjoy your new grips and go win the medal.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for the in depth advice, followed it today and worked a treat:cheers:


----------



## Sats (Apr 18, 2016)

Weary...just get your pro to do it for you - the cost will outweigh any of the grief of doing it yourself.


----------



## WWG (Apr 18, 2016)

Sats said:



			Weary...just get your pro to do it for you - the cost will outweigh any of the grief of doing it yourself.
		
Click to expand...

I put on an earlier post that I have already done that. She has fitted literally 1000s of grips in the past, but she knew within seconds that these would not fit. She then tried the lamkin ones she had in stock, and they wouldn't fit either. She had no 0.62 grips in stock, so she couldn't try them. My initial thoughts were that my clubs may not be genuine, but I have measured the shafts width against two clubs from other sets and they are the same. My old Benross clubs also had 0.60 shafts, but were noticeably thinner. Ping have since contacted me after I sent them an email, and they confirmed that the grips should be 0.60. This is a mystery I will never get to the bottom of. I have now ordered 0.62 grips, so fingers crossed.


----------



## One Planer (Apr 18, 2016)

WWG said:



			I put on an earlier post that I have already done that. She has fitted literally 1000s of grips in the past, but she knew within seconds that these would not fit. She then tried the lamkin ones she had in stock, and they wouldn't fit either. She had no 0.62 grips in stock, so she couldn't try them. My initial thoughts were that my clubs may not be genuine, but I have measured the shafts width against two clubs from other sets and they are the same. My old Benross clubs also had 0.60 shafts, but were noticeably thinner. Ping have since contacted me after I sent them an email, and they confirmed that the grips should be 0.60. This is a mystery I will never get to the bottom of. I have now ordered 0.62 grips, so fingers crossed.
		
Click to expand...

Just to clarify.

You have measured the shafts of other sets, and they are the same at the Pings.

Yet the grips you have wont fit as a standard install?


----------



## WWG (Apr 18, 2016)

One Planer said:



			Just to clarify.

You have measured the shafts of other sets, and they are the same at the Pings.

Yet the grips you have wont fit as a standard install?
		
Click to expand...

That's correct, neither I or my pro could fit them. In fact, just to get the grip over the very tip of the shaft is a 5 minute job. Although this was my first attempt, this is something I have watched several times. Every time I have witnessed it done, the grip slides easily over the shaft, and there was no way on earth it was possible with this combination.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 18, 2016)

WWG said:



			I put on an earlier post that I have already done that. She has fitted literally 1000s of grips in the past, but she knew within seconds that these would not fit. She then tried the lamkin ones she had in stock, and they wouldn't fit either. She had no 0.62 grips in stock, so she couldn't try them. My initial thoughts were that my clubs may not be genuine, but I have measured the shafts width against two clubs from other sets and they are the same. My old Benross clubs also had 0.60 shafts, but were noticeably thinner. Ping have since contacted me after I sent them an email, and they confirmed that the grips should be 0.60. This is a mystery I will never get to the bottom of. I have now ordered 0.62 grips, so fingers crossed.
		
Click to expand...


Rubber by it's very nature will always stretch. So unless you are trying to fit pvc grips that are full cord the grips should go on with suitable lubrication. Someone isn't either giving all the facts or trying hard enough.


----------



## One Planer (Apr 18, 2016)

WWG said:



			That's correct, neither I or my pro could fit them. In fact, just to get the grip over the very tip of the shaft is a 5 minute job. Although this was my first attempt, this is something I have watched several times. Every time I have witnessed it done, the grip slides easily over the shaft, and there was no way on earth it was possible with this combination.
		
Click to expand...

Then the grips are clearly not to spec' or are for kiddies clubs.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 18, 2016)

One Planer said:



			Then the grips are clearly not to spec' or are for kiddies clubs.
		
Click to expand...

Yep my thinking as well


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 18, 2016)

No I think WWG is onto something here. Clearly somebody needs to tell the shaft and grip manufacturers that standard grips won't fit on standard shafts.

Something needs to change!  Maybe we could get Delc to start a campaign?


----------



## WWG (Apr 18, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep my thinking as well
		
Click to expand...

Nope. I have now sent them back, otherwise I would have photoed them and put it on here. The original seals at the top of the grips were intact, and specified "Golf Pride round standard grip 0.60". On an earlier thread someone mentioned that they may be old, and this may have effected the rubber.


----------



## Three (Apr 18, 2016)

WWG said:



			My initial thoughts were that my clubs may not be genuine, but I have measured the shafts width against two clubs from other sets and they are the same.
		
Click to expand...

Which part of the shafts did you use for comparison? 

I assume that if the other clubs had grips on, you couldn't compare the diameter of the butt end.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 18, 2016)

WWG said:



			Nope. I have now sent them back, otherwise I would have photoed them and put it on here. The original seals at the top of the grips were intact, and specified "Golf Pride round standard grip 0.60". On an earlier thread someone mentioned that they may be old, and this may have effected the rubber.
		
Click to expand...


Or they may have been affected by the solvent used to try and instal them....?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 18, 2016)

WWG said:



			Nope. I have now sent them back, otherwise I would have photoed them and put it on here. The original seals at the top of the grips were intact, and specified "Golf Pride round standard grip 0.60". On an earlier thread someone mentioned that they may be old, and this may have effected the rubber.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry - but a standard Golf Pride 0.60 grip will fit on a standard ping shaft. Even if they are old they won't ever shrink that much to stop them going on the shaft.


----------



## Three (Apr 18, 2016)

A fake shaft might look the same, but be a different diameter and circumference at the butt end.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 18, 2016)

It's not the grip it's an over sized shaft thats the problem


----------



## One Planer (Apr 18, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry - but a standard Golf Pride 0.60 grip will fit on a standard ping shaft. Even if they are old they won't ever shrink that much to stop them going on the shaft.
		
Click to expand...

If they were old, the end would have perished.

This would cause the grip to tear/split when trying to install, even with excessive solvent as the rubber will have hardened and possibly cracked.


----------



## Three (Apr 18, 2016)

bobmac said:



			It's not the grip it's an over sized shaft thats the problem
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree.


----------



## One Planer (Apr 18, 2016)

bobmac said:



			It's not the grip it's an over sized shaft thats the problem
		
Click to expand...

Even so Bob, it would have to be massively oversize for it not to fit?

I've known 0.58 grips go onto 0.62 shafts with little issue.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 18, 2016)

bobmac said:



			It's not the grip it's an over sized shaft thats the problem
		
Click to expand...

I never realised you could get oversized shafts? I thought any adjustments were done using standard/midsize/jumbo grips.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 18, 2016)

Not that I've ever had the need to look, but I've been told the grip size is stamped on the inside of the grip at the bottom. Did you have a look at one of the old grips that came off, or do you still have them to have a look?

I would have said acetone would have ruined the new grips, but if the pro tried standard grips she had in stock then it's a mystery!


----------



## bobmac (Apr 18, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I never realised you could get oversized shafts? I thought any adjustments were done using standard/midsize/jumbo grips.
		
Click to expand...


I remember Taylor Made used to make 0.8 shafts


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 18, 2016)

bobmac said:



			It's not the grip it's an over sized shaft thats the problem
		
Click to expand...

Has said that the shaft is standard .6


----------



## bobmac (Apr 18, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Has said that the shaft is standard .6
		
Click to expand...

The OP said the pro tried standard Lamkin grips and they didn't fit so the shafts must be oversized


----------



## Three (Apr 18, 2016)

WWG, post a photo of a tape measure clearly showing the diameter of the butt of the shaft for us.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 18, 2016)

Do the shafts have 'Aldila Fujikura' written on them anywhere?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 18, 2016)

bobmac said:



			The OP said the pro tried standard Lamkin grips and they didn't fit so the shafts must be oversized
		
Click to expand...

But the OP I'm sure confirmed that the shafts were standard.


----------



## tsped83 (Apr 18, 2016)

*"GRIPGATE!"*

Who cares?


----------



## Robster59 (Apr 18, 2016)

Buy a complete new set of clubs with grips fitted.  Job done. :thup:


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 18, 2016)

Robster59 said:



			Buy a complete new set of clubs with grips fitted.  Job done. :thup:
		
Click to expand...


Or buy a set of used Callaway X16....


----------



## ger147 (Apr 18, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But the OP I'm sure confirmed that the shafts were standard.
		
Click to expand...

The OP has stated a number of things and they can't all be true...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 18, 2016)

ger147 said:



			The OP has stated a number of things and they can't all be true...
		
Click to expand...



The OP is like that


----------



## Tiger man (Apr 18, 2016)

I think it was Professor Plumb, with the lead pipe, in the Billiard room.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 18, 2016)

Have you considered sticking a tape measure or a pair or vernieres over the end of the shaft to find out what the exact diameter is?
I mean call me mr stupid but if you're having such bother it would be the first thing I'd check.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 18, 2016)

bobmac said:



			I remember Taylor Made used to make 0.8 shafts
		
Click to expand...

Yes I remember them, I think you had to order special TM grips only as they were thinner to maintain grip thickness?



bobmac said:



			The OP said the pro tried standard Lamkin grips and they didn't fit so the shafts must be oversized
		
Click to expand...

He also said the shafts are standard Ping ones


----------



## bobmac (Apr 18, 2016)

drive4show said:



			He also said the shafts are standard Ping ones  

Click to expand...

If the shafts are standard and the the grips are standard they will fit but they dont so they aren't.
And if the pro cant fit a set of standard lamkins on the shafts.........

*''When you eliminate the impossible, whatever remains, however improbable, must be the truth'' 
*(Spock 1991)


----------



## ruff-driver (Apr 18, 2016)

Did anyone asked if the op removed the cling wrap from the grip


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 18, 2016)

bobmac said:



			If the shafts are standard and the the grips are standard they will fit but they dont so they aren't.
And if the pro cant fit a set of standard lamkins on the shafts.........
		
Click to expand...

I'm very dubious about the whole thing Bob, as you will be well aware there is a little knack to putting on the grip at an angle until you slide it completely over the end of the shaft. I'm wondering if this 'pro' actually knows how to do it


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Apr 18, 2016)

I can't believe that you lot are still feeding the troll.......


----------



## WWG (Apr 20, 2016)

The saga ends. The 0.62 arrived today, and fitted as they are meant to. It took me 5 minutes a club, and they are perfect.


----------



## One Planer (Apr 20, 2016)

Brilliant. 

And now that's sorted......


----------

